# First time goose snack sticks



## thesmokist (Dec 10, 2017)

First run of goose breast snack sticks. 8 lbs breast and 3 lbs fresh ground sausage. I used venison sausage seasoning and then the last probably 2 lbs I mixed in some ghost pepper puree. Got them all stuffed and they are currently soaking up the hickory smoke. I'll post some more picks when they are done.


----------



## oberst (Dec 10, 2017)

You can’t beat goose as a sausage ingredient!


----------



## thesmokist (Dec 10, 2017)

They seem to have hit a stall. My smoker is sitting at about 170 and the sticks don't want to go over 140. Looks like I'll be getting up in the middle of the night to pull them out. Crap!!


----------



## oberst (Dec 10, 2017)

Put your oven on 165 and put them in there to finish. Use convection if you have it. I always finish mine that way. Way faster and more consistent.


----------



## thesmokist (Dec 13, 2017)

I forgot to update this. They took quite awhile to finish, way longer then other I've made. I'm disappointed on how they came out. For me the flavor didn't come out how I wanted and the texture was way off.  It's almost like I used liver and ground it completely smooth. My kids and everyone like them so I guess it's a win for them.


----------



## oberst (Dec 13, 2017)

I’ve had to throw out sticks and sausage when made with ducks and geese WHEN I INCLUDED DUCK OR GOOSE FAT. The meat is fine but the fat has a very low melt point and does not work. Don’t know if this could be a factor in your case.


----------



## myownidaho (Dec 13, 2017)

For 8# of goose breast I would add 2# of pork fat for an 80/20 ratio. I also strongly recommend using STP for a binder and ECA to add the tang. Hers’s a link to a thread that talks about both.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/in...with-modifications.269120/page-2#post-1768243


----------

